# It's only been a week and look what I started



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

This is going to be a barrel popup for next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I feel like a slacker for not starting anything yet


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You go with your bad self...and hurry up, Halloween is coming!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice! I'm brewing up ideas.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Look forward to seeing it. I've started building a snowman (no snow - just wire) but I'm planning on wrapping it in spider webs - so does it still count as a Halloween decoration?


----------

